# Women's March on Washington



## Idris2002 (Nov 25, 2016)

OK, so there's a planned counterdemo to Trump's January inauguration - assuming Jill Stein's recount doesn't materially affect things.

Explaining the Women's March on Washington

It's going to take place in Washington DC, and one of my American friends put a call for advice on shitebook. Her daughter is adamant that she wants to take part, but my friend is understandably concerned about the potential dangers, and the possibility of violence, even if it's just a march from A to B.

What advice would you give someone in that position?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 25, 2016)

How old is her daughter?


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 25, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> How old is her daughter?


About 15/16, I think.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> even if it's just a march from A to B.


napoleon's advance on moscow was but a march from a to b.

i think it has great potential for violence and not all of it with the cops.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> napoleon's advance on moscow was but a march from a to b.
> 
> i think it has great potential for violence and not all of it with the cops.


I know, right?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> I know, right?


sadly your claims of omniscience have long since been punctured.


----------



## flypanam (Nov 25, 2016)

Bonnie Greer in an LSE lecture podcast said there will be one in London too.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> sadly your claims of omniscience have long since been punctured.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


>


i didn't think you'd post that being as you were supposed to be number 15.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i didn't think you'd post that being as you were supposed to be number 15.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2016)

Idris2002 raise your game


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 96092
> Idris2002 raise your game


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 25, 2016)

flypanam said:


> Bonnie Greer in an LSE lecture podcast said there will be one in London too.


But will there be _violence_? That's what grapple fans want to know.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> But will there be _violence_? That's what grapple fans want to know.


there will be blood


----------



## flypanam (Nov 25, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> But will there be _violence_? That's what grapple fans want to know.



Ask the magic 8 ball. Though I suspect there will be some mild curses, lots of fidgeting, and maybe a little blood (from paper cuts)


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2016)

flypanam said:


> Ask the magic 8 ball. Though I suspect there will be some mild curses, lots of fidgeting, and maybe a little blood (from paper cuts)


8ball?


----------



## flypanam (Nov 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> 8ball?



That's the one.

Welcome to Ask 8-Ball, The Ultimate Online Oracle


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2016)

flypanam said:


> That's the one.
> 
> Welcome to Ask 8-Ball, The Ultimate Online Oracle


no, 8ball


----------



## flypanam (Nov 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> no, 8ball



Oh, that's a no then. Sorry 8ball


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 25, 2016)

FAO Pickman's model.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 25, 2016)

If it was my kid I'd tell them go to the march, but at the first sign of trouble leg it. Take friends with you and make sure you stick together.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> FAO Pickman's model.


never mind, you'll get over it


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 25, 2016)

Pickman's model speaks to the nation:


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> Pickman's model speaks to the nation:


yeh which is no doubt why neither the picture nor the name have any connection with me. 

you're full of fail, idris, and it gives me no satisfaction to say that.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 25, 2016)

flypanam said:


> Oh, that's a no then. Sorry 8ball



That's ok.  I predict nose-thumbing and malign loitering.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i think it has great potential for violence and not all of it with the cops.


funny i was thinking there;ll be next to no chance of violence

anyhow a warm coat and comfy shoes are a must


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 26, 2016)

Yeah, it will be cold in DC in January. I'd just say the normal stuff that I do myself; take water and snacks and an umbrella, wear good shoes, make sure your phone is charged, know what time your train is at and how to get to it, etc. Potential for actual physical harm beyond that would be extremely low.


----------



## Mation (Dec 3, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yeah, it will be cold in DC in January. I'd just say the normal stuff that I do myself; take water and snacks and an umbrella, wear good shoes, make sure your phone is charged, know what time your train is at and how to get to it, etc. Potential for actual physical harm beyond that would be extremely low.


In that country, I'd think it would depend on how mixed the march is, racially,


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 3, 2016)

Mation said:


> In that country, I'd think it would depend on how mixed the march is, racially,


Yes. A primarily black march would be more likely to be victimised by the police. I get the impression it will be pretty mixed though.

Also, DC is more used to political marches taking place there than some random city, and a "women's march" would be harder to paint with the "violent black looters/terrorists" brush to justify police violence.

Obviously not saying that this is an acceptable level of discrimination here....


----------



## Mation (Dec 3, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yes. A primarily black march would be more likely to be victimised by the police. I get the impression it will be pretty mixed though.
> 
> Also, DC is more used to political marches taking place there than some random city, and a "women's march" would be harder to paint with the "violent black looters/terrorists" brush to justify police violence.
> 
> Obviously not saying that this is an acceptable level of discrimination here....


No, I know you're not. 

I'm less and less sure that any justification would be necessary though. I had in mind that if it was a 99.99% white march that it'll go off peacefully (police-wise), but if it's even a little more mixed that the angry violent contingent (oh you mean women behaving no differently to everyone else on the march but who are black) might be a target. I don't know. It's just because it's there that it sprung to mind.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 7, 2016)

Mation said:


> In that country, I'd think it would depend on how mixed the march is, racially,


It will mostly be middle class white women so I wouldn't worry. 

That's not me being critical of the ideas behind the march merely sceptical of the organisers abilities. I could be wrong.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 9, 2016)

The march has now been blocked from the Lincoln memorial:

Women's March on Washington Barred From Lincoln Memorial


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> The march has now been blocked from the Lincoln memorial:
> 
> Women's March on Washington Barred From Lincoln Memorial


surely better from a trump point of view to let them have their protest which everyone knows will change nothing and then for them to go away rather than up the stakes and make people notice it.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> surely better from a trump point of view to let them have their protest which everyone knows will change nothing and then for them to go away rather than up the stakes and make people notice it.


He _wants_ to be seen as an authoritarian who can shut down the feminists and the liberals and the minorities and anyone else who might fancy protesting. His base will like it too; remember that a lot of the campaign centred on how (mostly BLM) protestors were violent thugs.

On the other hand, it's definitely open to legal challenge, and he also hates to lose and acts like a spoiled child when he doesn't get what he wants, which might do him harm (but probably not - it hasn't so far).


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> He _wants_ to be seen as an authoritarian who can shut down the feminists and the liberals and the minorities and anyone else who might fancy protesting. His base will like it too; remember that a lot of the campaign centred on how (mostly BLM) protestors were violent thugs.
> 
> On the other hand, it's definitely open to legal challenge, and he also hates to lose and acts like a spoiled child when he doesn't get what he wants, which might do him harm (but probably not - it hasn't so far).


yes. but i bet no one would have noticed a peaceful march on inauguration day which wasn't reported.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 9, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. but i bet no one would have noticed a peaceful march on inauguration day which wasn't reported.


Quite possibly, but it wouldn't help his image.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2017)

Theres a solidarity/parallel "women's" march in london on sat 21st jan {"we call on people of all genders to march...}...and supposedly in cities around the world
website: Home
Schedule
12PM MARCH ASSEMBLES IN GROSVENOR SQUARE
2PM - 3.30PM RALLY IN TRAFALGAR SQUARE


----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2017)

anyone out from urban?


----------



## YouSir (Jan 21, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> It will mostly be middle class white women so I wouldn't worry.
> 
> That's not me being critical of the ideas behind the march merely sceptical of the organisers abilities. I could be wrong.



D.C. is a very mixed place and I'd guess BLM and other community organisations will be turning up too, although as others are coming in from out of town that might still make for a M/C white majority.


----------



## YouSir (Jan 21, 2017)

ska invita said:


> anyone out from urban?



I've got friends who are out and posting on Facebook, usual march stuff tbh. As you'd expect.


----------



## bimble (Jan 21, 2017)

Ye I went along, left before the speeches. Was yuge, if quiet. I went to cheer mysrlf up more than because I think it will change anything.better than feeling angry and depressed about it on your own at home.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2017)

ska invita said:


> anyone out from urban?


Yes. It was stupidly enormous. The US ones will doubtless be bigger, particularly Washington.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2017)

a couple of weeks back I was feeling a little annoyed at the amount of attention Trump gets in the UK, in fact how much attention all US politics gets, and the distraction that is from our own rulers.... And on some level annoyed that trump is activating  some resistance here whilst whilst farage walks relatively freely....

but I was wrong. Trump is  now the daddy to all these assorted nationalist pricks, and I'm very happy people are out in the streets today. It's an ideology, not just a local politician, and the task of challenging it has to start somewhere...

we all know the shortcomings of a to b marches, but actually I think these ones are important.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2017)

ska invita said:


> a couple of weeks back I was feeling a little annoyed at the amount of attention Trump gets in the UK, in fact how much attention all US politics gets, and the distraction that is from our own ruling cunts.... And on some level annoyed that trump is activating  some resistance here whilst whilst farage walks relatively freely....
> 
> but I was wrong. Trump is  now the daddy to all these assorted nationalist picks, and I'm very happy people are out in the streets today. It's an ideology, not just a local politician, and the task of challenging it has to start somewhere...
> 
> we all know the shortcomings of a to b marches, but actually I think these ones are important.


Yeah. I think it's important to denormalise this stuff, particularly for those in the US - see also Spencer getting a smack in the face on TV. Less that marches will do anything in themselves and more that they challenge a general PR campaign and help people feel they are not alone, which then leads to specific political action. Actually that's the point of marches in general.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2017)

Just on my way back... Was the toss up between a gym session or a meaningful 3 hour walk. Was a beautiful day for a walk


----------



## bimble (Jan 21, 2017)

Where i was in the march it was pretty much silent, no slogans, no shouting just shuffling along. Felt kind of sombre despite the sunshine and massive crowd, which i reckon is kind of fitting, but maybe that's just me being a morbid sod.


----------



## LDC (Jan 21, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> ...which then leads to specific political action.



So what political action are these marches a part of, or going to lead into? Come to think of it what were the speakers saying should happen next?


----------



## YouSir (Jan 21, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> So what political action are these marches a part of, or going to lead into? Come to think of it what were the speakers saying should happen next?



Who cares what speakers at marches say? More interesting is what groups had a presence on the march, what they'll do and who they reached when they were there. Marches are a show of solidarity and an outreach for smaller movements, if they're anything useful.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 21, 2017)

Reports saying 500K - journo friend on the ground saying near on a million! 

Smash the fucking patriarchy!


----------



## Cloo (Jan 21, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Just on my way back... Was the toss up between a gym session or a meaningful 3 hour walk. Was a beautiful day for a walk


Me too! Was a great event and my daughter was really excited by all of it, which was fantastic. There was also quite a lot of attention to Brexit, Austerity, Tories etc as well, so it did bring in a lot of themes. The biggest one, I`m pleased to say, did seem to be a positive commitment to love, equality, freedom etc.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2017)

> Figures from transportation officials in Washington suggest more people may be on the National Mall for the women’s march than came for President Donald Trump’s inauguration.
> 
> As of 11 a.m. Saturday, 275,000 people had taken trips on the city’s subway system.
> 
> On Inauguration Day, 193,000 trips had been taken as of that time, and the rail system opened an hour earlier that day, at 4 a.m.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2017)

Cloo said:


> Me too! Was a great event and my daughter was really excited by all of it, which was fantastic. There was also quite a lot of attention to Brexit, Austerity, Tories etc as well, so it did bring in a lot of themes. The biggest one, I`m pleased to say, did seem to be a positive commitment to love, equality, freedom etc.


What was the BREXIT theme?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 21, 2017)

Isn't Trump pro Brexit ?


----------



## Cloo (Jan 21, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> What was the BREXIT theme?


I just meant there were a lot of placards about these themes  as well and people were tying together these areas of concern.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 21, 2017)

Cher on the Washington March with minders


----------



## YouSir (Jan 21, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 99144
> Cher on the Washington March with minders



A true woman of the people. From a reasonable distance, they are dirty after all.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 21, 2017)

Saturday shoppers, means nothing


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 21, 2017)

Meanwhile....

News · End Violence Against Women

Government ploughing on with proof of rape for third child tax credit and not giving if the woman still lives with the perpetrator. Cunts.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 21, 2017)

bimble said:


> Where i was in the march it was pretty much silent, no slogans, no shouting just shuffling along. Felt kind of sombre despite the sunshine and massive crowd, which i reckon is kind of fitting, but maybe that's just me being a morbid sod.


Larger marches tend to be 'flatter'. I think it's because there are fewer people around who are used to wandering around yelling stuff.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 21, 2017)

bimble said:


> Where i was in the march it was pretty much silent, no slogans, no shouting just shuffling along. Felt kind of sombre despite the sunshine and massive crowd, which i reckon is kind of fitting, but maybe that's just me being a morbid sod.


I think you were in a quiet bit! There was lots of chanting and dancing and stuff in other places.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think you were in a quiet bit! There was lots of chanting and dancing and stuff in other places.


Yeah, same experience for me too. I purposely walk ahead of quiet bits on a march though as I prefer the interaction.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 21, 2017)

YouSir said:


> D.C. is a very mixed place and I'd guess BLM and other community organisations will be turning up too, although as others are coming in from out of town that might still make for a M/C white majority.


Yes I was aware of that.

Must admit I am pleasantly surprised by the size and global reach of the turn out.

I was driving through a small town yesterday with my partner when we saw about 20
Women gathered in the Main Street, all white and middle class in a mostly working class town which is 50% white at most. We went and joined them for 20 minutes and they were all good people involved in decent local politics. I didn't draw any conclusions to be honest just thought it was interesting.


----------



## bimble (Jan 21, 2017)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think you were in a quiet bit! There was lots of chanting and dancing and stuff in other places.


What chants were there ?
(I'm shit at chanting feel really self conscious doing it).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 21, 2017)

Estimates of 1.2 million!

Best gold placard of 2017 goes to London:


----------



## treelover (Jan 21, 2017)

One day i would love to see tens of thousands marching against the brutal welfare reforms in the UK which have led to significant loss of life, i wonder when it will happen, I Daniel Blake has surely made people aware.


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 21, 2017)

treelover said:


> One day i would love to see tens of thousands marching against the brutal welfare reforms in the UK which have led to significant loss of life, i wonder when it will happen, I Daniel Blake has surely made people aware.


Yes because gender equality isn't real politics


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 21, 2017)

treelover said:


> One day i would love to see tens of thousands marching against the brutal welfare reforms in the UK which have led to significant loss of life, i wonder when it will happen, I Daniel Blake has surely made people aware.



So equality isn't on your list then?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2017)

treelover said:


> One day i would love to see tens of thousands marching against the brutal welfare reforms in the UK which have led to significant loss of life, i wonder when it will happen, I Daniel Blake has surely made people aware.


Are you saying that there have not been any well attended Anti-Austerity/cuts marches?

I need to know because I am pretty sure I have attended.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 21, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Are you saying that there have not been any well attended Anti-Austerity/cuts marches?
> 
> I need to know because I am pretty such I have attended.



They're a colossal bell end is all we need to know.


----------



## treelover (Jan 21, 2017)

I didn't say that, i was referring to what primarily the liberal middle class choose to protest about, in numbers, and what they largely ignore. In the 1930's the left marched and died for internationalism, raised money for Milk for Spain, but here we also had the national Unemployed Workers Movement that organised large protests against the Mean's Test, in other words it did both, now tell me when was the last big march on say the bedroom tax, social security this decade?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 21, 2017)

The UK has seen some pretty big anti austerity marches over the last few years. 

What you mean treelover is that women have gone too far and it's time they wound their necks in and got behind your priorities.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 21, 2017)

treelover said:


> I didn't say that..





treelover said:


> One day i would love to see tens of thousands marching against the brutal welfare reforms in the UK...



Fruitloop.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2017)

treelover said:


> I didn't say that, i was referring to what primarily the liberal middle class choose to protest about, in numbers, and what they largely ignore. In the 1930's the left marched and died for internationalism, raised money for Milk for Spain, but here we also had the national Unemployed Workers Movement that organised large protests against the Mean's Test, in other words it did both, now tell me when was the last big march on say the bedroom tax, social security this decade?


When was the last march you had a hand in organising?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2017)

Dom Traynor said:


> The UK has seen some pretty big anti austerity marches over the last few years.
> 
> What you mean treelover is that women have gone too far and it's time they wound their necks in and got behind your priorities.


Just so


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 21, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> When was the last march you had a hand in organising?



Knuckle shuffle, clearly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2017)

treelover said:


> I didn't say that, i was referring to what primarily the liberal middle class choose to protest about, in numbers, and what they largely ignore. In the 1930's the left marched and died for internationalism, raised money for Milk for Spain, but here we also had the national Unemployed Workers Movement that organised large protests against the Mean's Test, in other words it did both, now tell me when was the last big march on say the bedroom tax, social security this decade?


Have you ever heard of Cable Street?


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Knuckle shuffle, clearly.


The most active women he knows Mrs Palm and her daughters​


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 21, 2017)

He fucking hates the thought of women protesting.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 21, 2017)

treelover said:


> I didn't say that, i was referring to what primarily the liberal middle class choose to protest about, in numbers, and what they largely ignore. In the 1930's the left marched and died for internationalism, raised money for Milk for Spain, but here we also had the national Unemployed Workers Movement that organised large protests against the Mean's Test, in other words it did both, now tell me when was the last big march on say the bedroom tax, social security this decade?



See, IMHO, Trump's the straw that may just break the camel's back. In these days of FGM, women being oppressed in so many countries, domestic abuse, sexual assault, women being told that they can't govern their own bodies, body shaming and so on... Trump who has legitimised despicable sexism and assault _might_ just galavanise people to demonstrate.


----------



## treelover (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fruitloop.



You don't want to see a march against the deaths from the social security cuts, mmm.


----------



## treelover (Jan 21, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Just so




Do you spend all your life following posters around this site.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2017)

treelover said:


> Do you spend all your life following posters around this site.


Do try to stay on topick.

When was the last march you had a hand in organising?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 21, 2017)

treelover said:


> You don't want to see a march against the deaths from the social security cuts, mmm.



Shut it. This is about women & equality, fuck all else.


----------



## bimble (Jan 21, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> See, IMHO, Trump's the straw that may just break the camel's back. In these days of FGM, women being oppressed in so many countries, domestic abuse, sexual assault, women being told that they can't govern their own bodies, body shaming and so on... Trump who has legitimised despicable sexism and assault _might_ just galavanise people to demonstrate.



That's the hope isn't it, that somehow President Trump is a good thing, because it couldn't be any worse. But demonstrating isn't going to be enough, obviously, the reasons why it was possible for that man to become president are deep rooted: He's just a symptom but such an obvious odious pustule that it does give hope, in a way.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2017)

bimble said:


> That's the hope isn't it, that somehow President Trump is a good thing, because it couldn't be any worse. But demonstrating isn't going to be enough, obviously, the reasons why it was possible for that man to become president are deep rooted, he's a symptom but such an obvious odious pustule that it does give hope, in a way.


He's an anal cyst


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 21, 2017)

I take the point that maybe a lot of Trump's supporters couldn't make the trip to Washington.

Still gonna annoy him though


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 21, 2017)

Just seen a clip of Madonna announcing that ' the revolution starts now'


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2017)

My daughter just texted me: she went to the Women's March in Montreal.

Vive les quebecoises!


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 21, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Shut it. This is about women & equality, fuck all else.


#alllivesmatter


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 21, 2017)

> *Canadians headed to Women’s March turned away at U.S. border*



Canadians headed to Women’s March turned away at U.S. border | Toronto Star



> The two French citizens were told that they’d now need a visa if they wanted to enter the United States. French and British citizens can enter the United States without a visa if they apply for clearance through the Electronic System for Travel Authorization (ESTA). But if your ESTA application is denied, or if you’re turned away at the border, you’re required to have a visa to enter the country in the future.
> 
> Dyck says he has travelled to the United States before without incident. In 2009, he drove to D.C. for Barack Obama’s inauguration. When he crossed into New York, Dyck said, the agent gave him a high-five.
> 
> ...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 22, 2017)

on fb at the minute and the amount of abuse and shit being posted by random men at the the people who marched is pretty astounding. Some men do seem to be truly threatened by this.  arseholes.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 22, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Some men do seem to be truly threatened by this.  arseholes.


Small hands.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 22, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Still gonna annoy him though


"Size matters to Donald Trump" as the BBC new presenters keep mentioning this evening, trying (and failing) not to crack.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 22, 2017)

2hats said:


> "Size matters to Donald Trump" as the BBC new presenters keep mentioning this evening, trying (and failing) not to crack.




So is this what we do? Just keep mocking the smallest* things until he implodes? This could be easier than we thought!

Oh, wait, then we get Pence 




*not intended, but let's roll with it.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 22, 2017)

A friend went on the demo in Shipley, which had a turnout of 1400 apparently.

Good for a small town, there's been some local activism lately related to the bellend of an MP they have there, and it's been built off that I reckon.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 22, 2017)

This has been a really amazing day. I participated in a smaller march near me. But it feels like something is _really happening_


----------



## LDC (Jan 22, 2017)

Miss Caphat said:


> This has been a really amazing day. I participated in a smaller march near me. But it feels like something is _really happening_



So what next? Are you in a political group or organization? Are you going to join  one if not? How does the struggle continue from here? Serious questions.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jan 22, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> So what next?



I don't know! open to all suggestions.


----------



## Sirena (Jan 22, 2017)

Here's the Seattle Satanic Temple carrying the whore Babalon (looking very demure for a whore......)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2017)

Sirena said:


> Here's the Seattle Satanic Temple carrying the whore Babalon (looking very demure for a whore......)


'babalon' is rather different to 'the whore of babylon'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 22, 2017)

Miss Caphat said:


> I don't know! open to all suggestions.


What are the big issues in your area? Are there any local groups you can get involved with?


----------



## Geri (Jan 22, 2017)

Funny how people who claim to be revolutionaries are moaning about people demonstrating against Trump because he was democratically elected!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 22, 2017)

For balance,  someone should  organise a Pro trump march so the impotent utterly fucking seething & furious men can have their say


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> For balance,  someone should  organise a Pro trump march so the impotent utterly fucking seething & furious man can have his say


ftfy


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 22, 2017)

Geri said:


> Funny how people who claim to be revolutionaries are moaning about people demonstrating against Trump because he was democratically elected!



Which idiots are saying this?


----------



## emanymton (Jan 22, 2017)

bimble said:


> (I'm shit at chanting feel really self conscious doing it).
> View attachment 99151


Which is why I think large demonstration tend to be quieter, or perhaps I should say Have large quite sections.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 22, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Just seen a clip of Madonna announcing that ' the revolution starts now'



Still think Steve Earle did it better with


----------



## Maharani (Jan 22, 2017)

This just made me beam with pride:


----------



## Maharani (Jan 22, 2017)

What a speaker! Nasty woman.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 22, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> For balance,  someone should  organise a Pro trump march so the impotent utterly fucking seething & furious men can have their say


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 22, 2017)

krtek a houby said:


> View attachment 99191


The thing about everyone retweeting that and saying "lol, irony!", etc, is that it also highlights all those who, at the time, told him to piss off and accept the result of a democratic election.

Now, obviously there's no way of knowing if those who said that at the time were on the marches this weekend, and people can change their mind in the span of 4 years, but it just rankles that both sides can be just as bad as each other, and chastise each other for the exact same thing.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 22, 2017)

There were demonstrations in Lisbon and elsewhere but very small, I read 100 in Lisbon somewhere.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 22, 2017)

Sirena said:


> Here's the Seattle Satanic Temple carrying the whore Babalon (looking very demure for a whore......)



What's  going in with the guy on the left's  head?


----------



## Sirena (Jan 22, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> So what next? Are you in a political group or organization? Are you going to join  one if not? How does the struggle continue from here? Serious questions.


I don't think it's a question of trying to continue the wave


bubblesmcgrath said:


> What's  going in with the guy on the left's  head?


I see what you mean.

He's a Satanist.  It could be anything because his Dark Lord is Lord of the Earth.


----------



## LDC (Jan 22, 2017)

Sirena said:


> I don't think it's a question of trying to continue the wave



What do you mean by this?


----------



## Sirena (Jan 22, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What do you mean by this?


Sorry.  I started to make a comment and then aborted the effort.

I didn't realize the first strangled sentence stayed resolutely put..... 

It was going to be something like it's not just one wave that we have to prolong.  It should be seen as a succession of waves coming in further and stronger, like a tide coming in.

Something like that.  But I lost interest in the image......


----------



## YouSir (Jan 22, 2017)

Sirena said:


> Here's the Seattle Satanic Temple carrying the whore Babalon (looking very demure for a whore......)



She'll catch her death out in the cold dressed like that.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 22, 2017)

Not sure what the point of the UK protests was. To force the UK govt to not support him? To show a mass objection whilst accepting the futility of it?


----------



## Sirena (Jan 22, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not sure what the point of the UK protests was. To force the UK govt to not support him? To show a mass objection whilst accepting the futility of it?


To make the point that the world should not just be seen in white male terms perhaps

Women protest against Trump on streets of Europe's capitals


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jan 22, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not sure what the point of the UK protests was. To force the UK govt to not support him? To show a mass objection whilst accepting the futility of it?


Solidarity with our sisters in the USA, celebration and recognition of the freedom and priviledge that I have now, those were some of my personal reasons. I marched with a group of women, we had a banner, we actually met women who didn't know our community group existed. We now have several more new members, which we hadn't expected to happen. So I made some new friends. This is why I love gatherings like this.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jan 22, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> on fb at the minute and the amount of abuse and shit being posted by random men at the the people who marched is pretty astounding. Some men do seem to be truly threatened by this.  arseholes.


I actually had men mansplaining to me what my politics were/ why I was marching and then telling me I was wrong. Telling me I was wrong for being a Hillary supporter, that I protested against Brexit, telling me I am a neo liberal, none of which is true.   Then they all keep bringing up Rotherham and abuse of Saudi women. Where are they getting this script from? As they all are spouting the same thing.  But yeah, thanks for telling me this stuff, I had no idea.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 22, 2017)

All those people have the power to stop right wing populism if they're willing to put some work into it. That's the frustrating thing about it for me.


----------



## LDC (Jan 22, 2017)

pinkmonkey said:


> I actually had men mansplaining to me what my politics were/ why I was marching and then telling me I was wrong. Telling me I was wrong for being a Hillary supporter, that I protested against Brexit, telling me I am a neo liberal, none of which is true.   Then they all keep bringing up Rotherham and abuse of Saudi women. Where are they getting this script from? As they all are spouting the same thing.  But yeah, thanks for telling me this stuff, I had no idea.



So mansplaining is disagreeing with your politics? Huh?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jan 22, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> So mansplaining is disagreeing with your politics? Huh?


 mansplaining is explaining to me in a *really* patronising way, what my politics are and why I'm marching  *and* getting it totally wrong, don't tell me I have to listen to this bullshit on here too?


----------



## Sirena (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Looby (Jan 22, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> So mansplaining is disagreeing with your politics? Huh?


Did you actually read that post?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jan 22, 2017)

Let me mansplain for you:
I was told I was an idiot for being a Hillary supporter - I'm not.
I was told I'm a neoliberal -I'm not.
I was told I as a bitter loser and I even marched for Brexit and I was sad I hadn't won. Nope.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 22, 2017)

Which idiot made those accusations?


----------



## LDC (Jan 22, 2017)

.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 22, 2017)

It sounds like a right winger.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 22, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> I hadn't heard mansplaining used to describe a situation when someone tells you're wrong for being a supporter of XYZ, in this case Hillary. Which is how I read your first post.
> 
> Just out of interest what are your not neoliberal supporting Hillary Clinton politics?



She doesn't support Hilary. Which she has stated.


----------



## LDC (Jan 22, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> She doesn't support Hilary. Which she has stated.



Ah, OK, that must have been my mis-reading, it read like they were to me, hence the confusion. Edited to not try and derail it even more!

This was the sentence, can see how it reads both ways to me now, "Telling me I was wrong for being a Hillary supporter, that I protested against Brexit, telling me I am a neo liberal, none of which is true."


----------



## Geri (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Which idiots are saying this?


 
Twats in the CPGB-ML.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 22, 2017)

They're twats about everything though.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 22, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not sure what the point of the UK protests was. To force the UK govt to not support him? To show a mass objection whilst accepting the futility of it?



any stick at all to beat these fuckers with - i am easy on the concept behind it


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 22, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> any stick at all to beat these fuckers with - i am easy on the concept behind it



I was easy on the concept of the anti war marches whilst recognising that I was wasting my time and all of those people (a million?) could actually have an impact politically.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 22, 2017)

Could UKIP mobilise 80k people in central London?

No.

So what are they doing right that those 80k people are doing wrong?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 22, 2017)

from tweeter


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 22, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Could UKIP mobilise 80k people in central London?
> 
> No.
> 
> So what are they doing right that those 80k people are doing wrong?



Its a good point, but does it not come down the the peculiarly brit theme we see in them  stealth tories?  is is harder to get support *for* something than against something?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 22, 2017)

As always, Angela has all bases covered...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 23, 2017)

Geri said:


> Twats in the CPGB-ML.





> Coming as it does on the heels of the Brexit vote in June, Trump’s victory is another blow at the imperialist system and the so-called liberal order. As such, it should be greeted with enthusiasm by the revolutionary proletariat and progressive humanity everywhere.



Communist Party of Great Britain (Marxist-Leninist)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2017)

> Coming as it does on the heels of the Brexit vote in June, Trump’s victory is another blow at the imperialist system and the so-called liberal order. As such, it should be greeted with enthusiasm by the revolutionary proletariat and progressive humanity everywhere.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 23, 2017)

that is utterly barking.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> that is utterly barking.


 
i'd say it was closer to dagenham east


----------



## emanymton (Jan 23, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Could UKIP mobilise 80k people in central London?
> 
> No.
> 
> So what are they doing right that those 80k people are doing wrong?


Why do you think ukip couldn't? Have they tried? It's not parties that get people out anyway, it's issues.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jan 23, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Could UKIP mobilise 80k people in central London?
> 
> No.
> 
> So what are they doing right that those 80k people are doing wrong?


This was about a basic feminist issue that isn't attached to a particular party though. Lots of people are disgusted that a man who publicly admitted to sexual assault and harrassment,  and has been accussed of rape, has been elected to such a powerful position, don't want abortion banned and women punished,  and are against the racist statements that trump has made. 
Thats not going to map to votes or support for anything more specific.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jan 23, 2017)

I would also say that the biggest barrier to people who have come out on a march for the first time getting more deeply involved in anything political is the Labour Party. Any march which (rightly) involves the unions in its organisation will, because most unions are Labour-affiliated, end up with speakers and organisers from the Labour Party. And the Labour Party will deliberately do what they can to set the marches demands and accepted behaviour and terms of debate [from my particular local experience given half a chance they go further than this and will do what they can to shut down any dissent including undermining and sabotaging other attempts at organising (using labour-facing leftist groupsicles as enforcers if necessary) and even getting antifascists arrested]. 

Trouble is, this doesn't even translate into lots of people joining and being active in the Labour Party because 
a) the Labour Party is still completely tainted by the Blair years - and this is even evident at marches and rallies like this - ie as treelover pointed out on another thread [though he dismissed the whole march because of it] Yvette Cooper who when in government concretely made disabled people's and single parents lives more difficult, spoke at the London Womens March.
b) because of the Tory's massive funding cuts to council, Labour councils are currently implementing horrendous public service cuts. 
c) different parts of the party - including locally - are at war with each other
d) Labour Party structures stifle activity

And none of this will change until unions disaffiliate from Labour,  or all the measures that reduced union power in the Labour Party are abolished (which won't happen), or an active base for mass organising coalesces outside the labour-affiliated unions (the next wave of interesting stuff seems to be coming from non-tuc unions and worker organising in areas the major unions don't reach (migrant workers, workers in the gig economy, agency workers etc)).


----------



## Sirena (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 23, 2017)

The Best, Nastiest Protest Signs From the Women’s March on Washington


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 23, 2017)

Sirena said:


>


 
and that makes more sense than most of what trump says...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 24, 2017)

Tamika Mallory was one of the co-chairs of the Women's March, and she's a damn good speaker.



edit: Forgot this: 



Spoiler: A really good interview with three of the co-chairs (also YouTube)


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 24, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Why do you think ukip couldn't? Have they tried? It's not parties that get people out anyway, it's issues.


The Countryside Alliance got a fair few out .


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 24, 2017)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Communist Party of Great Britain (Marxist-Leninist)


Apart from Zizek and the CPGB-ML has any other Marxists or ex Marxists ( as they did for the BNP in the mid 2000s) come out in support of Trump ?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> Apart from Zizek and the CPGB-ML has any other Marxists or ex Marxists ( as they did for the BNP in the mid 2000s) come out in support of Trump ?


Zizek has backtracked from that...says he was misunderstood
here if anyone can bothered


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 25, 2017)

Geri said:


> Funny how people who claim to be revolutionaries are moaning about people demonstrating against Trump because he was democratically elected!



Is there a link for this?


----------



## Geri (Jan 25, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Is there a link for this?


 
Not really, just Facebook posts from people I stalk.

Enemies.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 25, 2017)

I made a claim about the Revolutionary Communist Group on FB supporting trump and now have to find supporting evidence haha! 

And you weren't even on about them. 

Erm... they are disgusting anti-imperialists though and it's the sort of shit they'd come out with.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 25, 2017)

Who supported Trump as an anti-neo liberal vote? They did. I just need to find it.


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 25, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Could UKIP mobilise 80k people in central London?
> 
> No.
> 
> So what are they doing right that those 80k people are doing wrong?


Marching and voting are different things, obvs. People who march come from all over, not just one constituency. Tony Blair knew that so he could look at the march against the invasion of Iraq and think: _Nah, that's not a majority. 

_


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 26, 2017)

bluescreen said:


> Marching and voting are different things, obvs. People who march come from all over, not just one constituency. Tony Blair knew that so he could look at the march against the invasion of Iraq and think: _Nah, that's not a majority.
> _



I'm not talking about voting. Liberalism has delivered us Trump. It requires action beyond street protests.


----------



## flypanam (Jan 26, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I'm not talking about voting. Liberalism has delivered us Trump. It requires action beyond street protests.



like this?
Want to Stop Trump? Take a Page From These Dockworkers, and Stop Work - Working In These Times


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jan 26, 2017)

flypanam said:


> like this?
> Want to Stop Trump? Take a Page From These Dockworkers, and Stop Work - Working In These Times



The working class organising themselves yes, but I wouldn't restrict it to just trades unionism. Given how weak it currently is.


----------



## bimble (Jan 26, 2017)




----------

